
Show HN: Simple Slackbot Library for .Net Core - mattcbaker
https://github.com/mattcbaker/dotnetcore-slackbot
======
NicoJuicy
Nice seeing things come up for dotnet core. I recently wrote a Sendy API
client for dotnet core:
[https://github.com/NicoJuicy/SendyAPI.dotnet](https://github.com/NicoJuicy/SendyAPI.dotnet)

And another API for a website screenshot server ( in nodejs -->
[https://github.com/NicoJuicy/WebsiteAsImageWebService](https://github.com/NicoJuicy/WebsiteAsImageWebService)
), but the connector is for dotnet core:
[https://github.com/NicoJuicy/WebsiteAsImageWebService.Api.Cs...](https://github.com/NicoJuicy/WebsiteAsImageWebService.Api.Csharp)

I wonder how much downloads you have per day if you put the library on Nuget
immediatly

~~~
devoply
I am considering learning .net core, but I think my time would be better spent
learning Elixir. Microsoft has a though battle ahead for itself.

~~~
mattcbaker
Interesting. What is driving you towards Elixir?

~~~
devoply
I can already do most of what I would do with .net core with other languages,
PHP, Python, Ruby. Elixir would allow for more scalability and a different
paradigm. That sounds more useful than learning another language to just build
monolithic sort of webapps. The only draw I guess is C#, love the language
having used it a bit. But other than that, meh.

------
mattcbaker
To celebrate the release of .Net Core, I wrote a slackbot that solves the most
common use cases that I've come across.

------
danjc
Thank you for this. I was intending to write something similar in the next
week or so and you've shaved off some time on that.

One comment - when the socket gets disconnected it will throw an exception and
in the catch block the connect method is called again. Looks like this would
cycle very quickly when no internet connection was available.

~~~
mattcbaker
Just closing the loop, here is the issue link:
[https://github.com/mattcbaker/dotnetcore-
slackbot/issues/1](https://github.com/mattcbaker/dotnetcore-slackbot/issues/1)

------
trichey
Nice. I built a trigger word driven one for mono not to long ago:
[https://github.com/tylerrichey/selfhosted-
slackbot](https://github.com/tylerrichey/selfhosted-slackbot)

------
canadaj
I have a Slackbot built with Node that I use every day, and I've been looking
for a way to move it out of JS (for various reasons). Thanks for this!

~~~
mattcbaker
I hope it is useful! I'd love any feedback you have.

------
hprotagonist
awesome! i'm digging all the cool stuff showing up on dotnet core now.

~~~
mattcbaker
Agreed!

